

The first and last wearable you'll need - pukkatukka
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/hiris-the-first-wearable-computer-for-everyone#home

======
pukkatukka
The most advanced wearable in the world - use multiple applications and
control with simple gestures..what do you guys think?

